# Whoa.. what just happened?? O_o



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Something really strange happened at work today, most of the time I keep things to myself, will occasionally exchange few words with coworkers, but most of the time I quietly do my work. In the past few days I noticed my anxiety has gone down dramatically, but today was a huge breakthrough, its like I came out of my shell and all of a sudden started to talk to everyone. Next thing I know I'm walking around, talking and joking around with the coworkers, teasing them, even made a joke about this girls hair, which they found hilarious, one of them said " Oh, that Victoria, she's so funny". I literally could not stop chatting and smiling, I went out, talked with few customers ( I waitress at this buffet), talked with couple guys , no problem with eye contact whatsoever, another breakthrough, it was just an energizing day for me, I cant believe I've actually done this! I cant tell you how happy I am right now, if this is what it feels like not to have SA then this is amazing, I love it  . I went to the movies with a friend of mine yesterday as well, he was actually the first guy I went out with and I thought seeing him again would bring back all those worries and anxities, the ackwardness, but it was totally different then I expected, we drove to the theatre, I was totally relaxed and we talked and listened to music, while at the movies I kept whispering to him and we had a fun day, it feels really nice having friends to hang out with, hopefully thats something I can work on from now on.

This has really been a breakthrough for me today, I feel like an energizer bunny... woot!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

That's really really great to hear :]
I'm glad for you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EquisGurl,

:boogie :boogie :boogie - Good job on beating SA today! I'm sure you shocked those guys! :eek :lol. They got to see the real you, too!

Keep it up! :yes


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes, it felt amazing, who would have thought I would actually enjoy sociliazing with people..  Hopefully this is the first major step of accomplishment for me and there will be many more to come :banana


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

that sounds awesome! here's to more days like that!! :banana


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Congrats :boogie


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Are you taking meds? What's with the sudden break-thru?


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

All right, girl! Good for you! :squeeze 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Whoa, you're lucky! Keep it up, shows how much strength you actually possess


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Heh, yeah it could be meds finally kicking in, the doc switched me to effexor which seems to be working well for me.


----------



## Steven G. (May 18, 2006)

wow, that's great! Glad to hear it.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

keep in mind that day use it to convince yourself that you can do it


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow, that's amazing! Congratulations. :banana


----------

